# My girlfriend thinks piranhas are mentally stupid



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

lol my girlfriend thinks that piranhas(all fish mainly) are stupid. What do you guys think? Are fish really mentally stupid?


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

compared to us, yes


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I think your girlfriend is mentally stupid









Nah, like said above compared to us they are. But IMO for fish they are fairly brainy!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i might get banned if i comment on your girlfriend so i'll just do this







i think they are pretty smart also


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

haahaha sometimes i think she is...mentally stupid


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

but in all seriousness lol, how are fish smart?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

he was saying that fish aren't smart compared to us..but for fish.. piranhas are smart. So if you are comparing a piranha to a human..then yes they are stupid.


----------



## ieatemfordinner (Aug 1, 2005)

For the sake of the girl i'm going to hafta to say can't we all just get along?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Well do piranhas or any fish show any signs traits or abilities of smartness?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I think P's are more intelegent than a lot of other fish. I don't know if it's because they're predators or what but compared to a divvy gold fish, I think they're much more intelegent.

A P will take cover when frightened or spooked but a gold fish will have a P rip lumps out of it and still not try to hide.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hahaha good point. score 1 for the P's!


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i really do think they're smart. They developed a memory of my face and when im near the tank they swim towards it, usually wanting something to eat. They're not afraid of me, only when i turn on the lighting. Also I like how when the P's get older they establish a rank amongst each other over whos dominant and whos weak. I like how they all look at you and face the same way to see whats goin on outside the tank. THEY'RE SMART GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## dimsumgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

i love piranhas but i think my boyfriend is mildly retarded.. i merely said i think piranhas are capable of surviving b/c they have animal instincs but that doesn't mean they are smart.

PLUS!

it's not fair! this forum gets more lovin and attention then i do! wtf is that about ..man if you love it so much why don't you marry it?! f*ck your sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i'd rather sleep on tha couch dreaming of fishies than sleep wit you anyways...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

they have evolved to be very efficiant at what they do, kill and re-produce. although they are not top of the food chain they are doing something right because there are so many of them in the wild. i consider them to be very smart!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Look at the social order they have (pygos). In my tank every fish has its place in the pecking order. They also have individual personality and traits. To me this is a display of intellegence. They have little quirks as well, especially when they are feeding. I watch them watching eachother and interacting with eachother in a way that IMO is more than just instinct.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i would consider p's to be a step up from goldfish, but not much. there not nearly as smart as maybe a oscar for example, there smart as a dog almost.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you should take your girl out for dimsum sometimes, instead of spending all your time on this forum


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

according to this article fish are not that stupid

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml.../03/ixhome.html



> Tests on fish in aquaria at Oxford University have shown that despite their tiny brains, they possess cognitive abilities outstripping those of some small mammals.


and



> Laboratory tests on other fish have found that they can store memories for many months


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> you should take your girl out for dimsum sometimes, instead of spending all your time on this forum
> [snapback]1140701[/snapback]​


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes they do show high levels of alertness and the ability to distinguish human faces from one another. They definitely do learn what is in their neighborhood. Check out some observations here

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=32666#

A piranha, no matter how hungry it is, will always err on the side of hunger instead of eating if it feels the food is potentially dangerous. It is not a mindless killer but carefully scrutinizes the food and anyone watching. Even in the wild an attack on a larger animal is always preceded by scout fish that go in and have a quick look at the prey. A few darts in to observe occurs before the first fish makes the move and when the first bite is taken, all others see this and then swarm in on the food.

In the aquarium if there is too much attention paid while feeding, such as to watch the fish closely to see it eating, many times the fish will leave the food alone. I have had food completely ignored if my fish thinks I'm just too curious. He thinks I'm up to something it seems. I would never be able to catch my fish on a hook as he always tests his food before consumption and would notice either the hook or even the line and then would leave the food on the bottom for the scavengers, even when he has gone a week or so without a bite! And this fish takes food from my hand. He always tosses it around a bit first to take a look before devouring it. I believe he always checks out his food for edibility.

If you're too anxious to see them feed and look like this







, the piranha then begin to do this...







. Don't pay too close attention to them but act nonchalant and you'll see better, and more natural, behaviour.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They seem pretty smart to me......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> i really do think they're smart. They developed a memory of my face and when im near the tank they swim towards it, usually wanting something to eat. They're not afraid of me, only when i turn on the lighting. Also I like how when the P's get older they establish a rank amongst each other over whos dominant and whos weak. I like how they all look at you and face the same way to see whats goin on outside the tank. THEY'RE SMART GOD DAMMIT!
> [snapback]1140663[/snapback]​


It's unknown wheter fish recognize a person's face, or wheter it is the unique vibrations an individual creates, or yet something else. Fish associate certain things with being fed, wheter it's a certain routine you do (removing the hood in a certain way), a colored cup that holds the food, or the vibrations made by the person nthat feeds them - it's all conditioned behaviour, an instinctive act triggered by an event they associate with food. It's important to realise that that is not the same as intelligence!

Piranha's do have good eye sight, no doubt about that, but wheter they recognize faces cannot be measured.
Also, I agree since they are predators, they do need a certain amount of intelligence to be succesful - but again, many of the factors that have to do with attacking are instinctive. Same applies to establishing a pecking order: if you get beat up often enough, in the end it takes just a warning display to keep your distance, or to keep others at a distance if you beat up others often enough.

People often attribute human characteristics to animals, because what they see is compared to human activities, or reminds them of human activities. But keep in mind that most animals, especially non-mamals, are mainly driven/programmed by instinct: they don't do their things because of ration, and that's what sets us apart from (most) animals, fish included.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

oscars got higher iq's then some humans..lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

^ they may have higher iqs but they cant avoid my rhom


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

dimsumgirl said:


> i love piranhas but i think my boyfriend is mildly retarded.. i merely said i think piranhas are capable of surviving b/c they have animal instincs but that doesn't mean they are smart.
> 
> PLUS!
> 
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> i'd rather sleep on tha couch dreaming of fishies than sleep wit you anyways...
> [snapback]1140667[/snapback]​


Gotta love those wet dreams..









As much as I love my fish, I can't say they are smart. They aren't stupid either. Just because they don't show emotions etc. doesn't mean that they are stupid, also I have to say they aren't smart. They are just a fish, watch 'em and enjoy 'em. Don't expect too much, they are wild, not domesticated.
~Taylor~


----------



## dimsumgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with taylor fish are just fish.. but in some sense i have to admit that piranhas are somewhat intelligent.

They have the capability to survive and feed when their hungry, and half of intelligence is your survival skills. but the other half is your peception to perceive things. For Example fish have a protein skeleton (otoliths) whithin their brains made of calcium carbonate and trace metals from their surroundings. Now since gravity pulls down the trace metals within the otoliths falls to the bottom and this is why fish swim straight like this >:::O> but if the you put a magnet to the walls of your tank and your fish swim by it the trace metals will be attracted to the magnet and therefore your fish will swim sideways.

The fish has no capability of understanding that they are swimming sideways. This is evidence of a lack of intelligence. Therefore fish in some sense are smart but that doesn't make them intelligent.

(This was a proven controlled experiment by my AP Bio class)

EAT THAT BOYFRIEND!
















------------------------------

Owns: A 30 Gallon Tank with *two turtles*


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

dimsumgirl said:


> I agree with taylor fish are just fish.. but in some sense i have to admit that piranhas are somewhat intelligent.
> 
> They have the capability to survive and feed when their hungry, and half of intelligence is your survival skills. but the other half is your peception to perceive things. For Example fish have a protein skeleton (otoliths) whithin their brains made of calcium carbonate and trace metals from their surroundings. Now since gravity pulls down the trace metals within the otoliths falls to the bottom and this is why fish swim straight like this >:::O> but if the you put a magnet to the walls of your tank and your fish swim by it the trace metals will be attracted to the magnet and therefore your fish will swim sideways.
> 
> ...


When you say it like that, even an ant is smart. In reality they most certainly are. They carry on many sophisticated jobs every day, and they know exactly what they are doing. Even if living creatures have next to no brain, they are smart, and carry out some amazing life functions.








~Taylor~


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Well compared to humans.. then, yes, piranhas are smart, any living being on this planet is for that matter.

Seriously we evolved intelligence for what?

Building sophisticated technology in order to kill eachother.. and everything else.. Indeed we are the smart, intelligent god creatures we think ourselfes to be.

Animals have little or no cognitive abillities and they would never kill one of their own before it gets out of hand, some may seem violent like us but that means nothing because we cant fanthom what their setting borders for.

We are so smart that we've invented enough weapons to blow up our planet a couple of times and eventually we will.

Now to what youve asked.

Piranhas are a somewhat intelligent fish, they are quick learners, just see how they learn who feeds them and what your hand means when filled with shrimps or the like, they also quickly learn what beings, plants, hideouts are safe and which they should stay away from.

They know which animals help them in their daily life, look at store breed Pygocentrus Natteri, After a couple of tank breeds these fish seem to develop a genetic memory which tells them that such things as plecos arent food unless they arent fed and then some will rather take out one of their own than the one cleaning the leftovers up so it doesnt rot in the water.

With their small brains and way less complicated neural networks these fish seem to be above us in the light that having so little they can learn so fast and actually quite much compared to their brain capacity.

Some fish are quite intelligent and some may seem stupid but maybe the latter is because we dont truly understand why their doing what they are.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

dimsumgirl said:


> it's not fair! this forum gets more lovin and attention then i do! wtf is that about ..
> [snapback]1140665[/snapback]​


Hmmm this sounds oddly familar....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> dimsumgirl said:
> 
> 
> > it's not fair! this forum gets more lovin and attention then i do! wtf is that about ..
> ...


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..she's just an attention-whore!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..*she's just an attention-whore!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you di'int! _*snap*_


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> dimsumgirl said:
> 
> 
> > it's not fair! this forum gets more lovin and attention then i do! wtf is that about ..
> ...


hahah doc...we're on the same boat arent we LOL


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you think fish are dumb and you keep turtles??? little stinky salmonella factories you should get a tortoise


----------



## dimsumgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> jesterx626 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..*she's just an attention-whore!*
> ...


AN ATTENTION WHORE?! oh i'll give you an attention whore..you just wait and see


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dimsumgirl said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > jesterx626 said:
> ...


oh man you screwed up and now she's gonna own you


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..she's just an attention-whore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, why would u talk about your significant other in this way knowing she is going to be reading this







Your fish is a pet, your girl is your other half. If u continue this u r going to be sleeping many lonely nights on the couch, or worse your gonna lose her to another


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

killerbee said:


> jesterx626 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..she's just an attention-whore!
> ...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

At least you wifes just an attention whore.....

Yea, same boat we are in.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Red's are a little dim,rhom's are smart


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wussup Dimsum, looks like you need a man who appreciates your worth. Shoot me back a PM and you can vent your frustrations to me, a man who cares.
As for your man, he should watch this movie:
View attachment 71670


Ok, that was for pleasure; now for business. P's, and a lot of other fish, are pretty damn smart. I've had ones swim all crazy at the top when they see me about to feed them, chase after the canister of flake food, etc. Some won't eat while you watch them. Some won't take baited hooks - they look at it then look at you & then swim away. They know what's up...


----------



## weighates (Jul 6, 2005)

OK i seriously have to disagree that the fish dont know they are swimming sideways. Ill bet you anything they do but they just cant correct it right away. Leave the magnet there for along period of time and Ill bet they will start swimming normally. Youd be the same way if I blew out both your inner ears and you had no sense of equilebrum. You wouldnt be able to walk cause youd have no sense of which way is up or down. Now you can learn to correct that but it takes awhile. Doesnt mean your stupid.

Chris


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

killerbee said:


> jesterx626 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, she just doesnt understand this is just my hobby, fishkeeping..and im on this forum to learn as much about keeping piranhas healthy n whatnot..she's just an attention-whore!
> ...


idiot eh..u swear like im serious.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dimsumgirl said:


> i love piranhas but i think my boyfriend is mildly retarded.. i merely said i think piranhas are capable of surviving b/c they have animal instincs but that doesn't mean they are smart.
> 
> PLUS!
> 
> ...










dude you got owned

i feel certain fish or other predators have the ability to learn, to and extent


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

boontje said:


> according to this article fish are not that stupid
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml.../03/ixhome.html
> 
> ...


dimsum girl countered this information with an experiment from her AP class? Is she kidding? I'll trust her experiment when she is attending Oxford University


----------



## dimsumgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

hey i'll trust you guys when you guys get a phD in marine biology.

and first of all i didn't even say they were stupid, my boyfriend just misinterpreted what i said. all i said was well they must have some sort of intelligence to be able to survive and all but i don't think their brilliant or anything after all their just fish! see my boyfriend thinks their his children or something ..

this was just a misunderstanding that my boyfriend insisted upon posting on a forum to prove me wrong. and hunny you can say thanks to all your buddies on piranha-fury cuz your NOT GETTING ANY!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I think it's a crazy idea to compare fish to us, mentally that is. You couldn't explain your life to a fish no more than a fish could explain his life to ours. I think it's alot like comparing apples to oranges. And tell you girlfriend you think jewelry is dumb. It'll save you a TON of money


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > jesterx626 said:
> ...


idiot huh, its not the case whether you are serious or not, this is the case. Quoted from your girl:


> dimsumgirl Posted Today, 09:37 PM
> hey i'll trust you guys when you guys get a phD in marine biology.
> 
> and first of all i didn't even say they were stupid, my boyfriend just misinterpreted what i said. all i said was well they must have some sort of intelligence to be able to survive and all but i don't think their brilliant or anything after all their just fish! see my boyfriend thinks their his children or something ..
> ...












btw :welcome: dimsumgirl


----------



## weighates (Jul 6, 2005)

well. If I had a g/f that didnt understand my hobbies id dump her cause we would never get along. Motorcycles, Cars, fish, in that order. So maybe she aint right for ya bro.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hahaha naw dont trip..we're all messin' around here.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol I think it's a crazy idea to compare fish to us, mentally that is. You couldn't explain your life to a fish no more than a fish could explain his life to ours. I think it's alot like comparing apples to oranges. And tell you girlfriend you think jewelry is dumb. It'll save you a TON of money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there ya go tell her jewlery is dumb and she wastes all her time wearing it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about keeping this thread on topic, people - it was a neat and intelligent discussion, until some started derailing it severely.
So either add your 2 cents about the topic at hand, or keep your 2 cents to yourself


----------

